# El reloj atómico Reinventado y al alcance del aficionado



## Fogonazo (Feb 28, 2016)

*Primer reloj atómico miniatura comercial del mundo*



SA.3Xm *R*eloj *A*tómico *M*iniatura (*MAC*) 
​
+5.0E-11 accuracy at shipment
1.0E-10 monthly aging rate
<3E-11 T = 1 second short-term stability 
5 W@25°C
<47 cc volume
<85 g weight
10 MHz CMOS Output
RS232 monitoring and control interface

La familia Quantum ™ de Microsemi de relojes atómicos se compone de tecnología de punta que ofrece mejor estabilidad en la clase, tamaño, peso y consumo de energía. 

Nuestra *SA.3Xm* reloj atómico miniatura (MAC) no sólo es la primera del mundo coherente Población Atrapar reloj atómico, pero también es rentable y fácilmente adaptable a una amplia variedad de aplicaciones de temporización y sincronización.


----------



## elgriego (Feb 28, 2016)

*Interesante,pa ponerselo a un pll.


Que dispositivo del mundo civil necesita tal exactitud,yo no lo imagino. Aun asi una gran proeza tecnica.


Saludos.*


----------



## chclau (Feb 28, 2016)

Me parece mucho bombo para lo que realmente es.

Osciladores que se sincronizan con una entrada PPS hay muchos y desde hace bastante, llamar a eso "reloj atomico" es medio exagerado. El reloj atomico, en todo caso, esta en el satelite.

El aficionado que quiera usar esto tendra que combinarlo con un receptor GPS.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 28, 2016)

a lo mejor no es para aficionados como tal.

puede que sea para equipos de comunicacion o para laboratorios.

yo estube en un laboratorio y teniamos equipo de los años 50`s 70`s y 80`s 
que aun funcionaban y lo mas extraordinario es que tenian componentes que hoy en dia son comerciales pero valen un billetote.

esos componentes eran ADC de 16 bits para micropocesadores de 8 bits como el intel 8086. y displays nixie.

en televisa fui a capacitacion y me decian que sus memorias RAM eran de 2 TB por tarjeta y tenian prosesadores de video con muchas tarjetas RAM.

son cosas que uno ve y se siente impotente al ver tanta tecnologia super avanzada y no poder comprender como funciona.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 28, 2016)

Hola a todos , yo enpleyaria los 10MHz como padrón de frequenzia para sincronizar varios equipos de test e medidas de mi taller   
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 29, 2016)

La aplicación de una base de tiempos común es muy útil.
Con eso puedes sincronizar equipos distantes sin necesidad de ninguna comunicación entre ellos, ni física ni de rf


----------



## chclau (Feb 29, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> La aplicación de una base de tiempos común es muy útil.
> Con eso puedes sincronizar equipos distantes sin necesidad de ninguna comunicación entre ellos, ni física ni de rf


RF si necesitas, del momento que necesitas un receptor GPS...


----------



## Scooter (Feb 29, 2016)

Claro, pero no un emisor. Todos reciben


----------



## Americo8888 (Feb 29, 2016)

El GPS "disciplina" un oscilador de 8,000000MHz, éste a su vez sirve de referencia para un Chip PLL, de esa manera la frecuencia sintetizada del VCO-PLL es super exacta, sin mas discusión, ahora bien cada satélite GPS incorporan un reloj atómico de Cesio (Cs)  o Rubidio (Rb).
Mirar aqui 



Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Mar 7, 2016)

Esto satisface mi TOC


----------

